# Krähen / Raben



## Dr. Gediman (1. Mai 2012)

Moin moin,

wir haben in diesem Jahr ein wenig Pech mit Krähen am Teich...
Diese Vögel kommen immer wieder vorbei und holen uns die __ Frösche aus dem Teich!
Nachdem sie dann die Frösche erledigt haben, lassen sie die aber einfach liegen, da sie ihnen anscheinend nicht schmecken...

Heute ist es dann passiert, die Krähe hat sich den einzigen Wasserfrosch geschnappt, den wir dieses Jahr am Teich sitzen hatten, diesem Frosch hatte ich immer gerne zugeschaut und zugehört...

Da heißt es immer die Tiere wären so schlau und dann machen die so einen Mist!!

Kennt ihr vielleicht Methoden, um die Krähen vom Teich fern zu halten?
Unsere alte, schon fast farblose, Plastikente hilft jedenfalls nicht...

liebe Grüße
Leon


----------



## koifischfan (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Krähen / Raben*

Da sollte die Methode mit den Schnüren am Teichen auch helfen. Nur müssen die tiefer sein, so 10 und 20 cm über dem Boden. Bei 40 cm würde ich noch einen für den __ Fischreiher spannen.,.

Stecke also alle 1 bis 2 Meter  Stäbe in die Erde und ziehe Schnüre dazwischen.

Ich werde mir dieses Jahr Elektrozaundraht besorgen und den spannen. Der sollte dann fast ewig halten.


----------



## Dr. Gediman (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Krähen / Raben*

Danke für den Tipp.
Ich denke das könnte ganz gut funktionieren, ich bin nur nicht von der Optik überzeugt.
Gibt es noch Alternativen?
Wie sieht es aus mit Plastik Vögeln? z.B. nem Plastikrabe oder was größeres, nen Plastik __ Reiher?

__ Fischreiher hatten wir bisher nur äußerst selten am Teich, gegen die werde ich erstmal nichts unternehmen.

Grüße!


----------



## koifischfan (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Krähen / Raben*

Plastevögel, nur Schnullifax.
Warum sollte sich ein Vogel von einem Vogel abschrecken lassen. Funktionieren allgemein betrachtet eigentlich Vogelscheuchen?


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (2. Mai 2012)

Wenn Plastikvogel dann ein Uhu. Schreckt Krähen und Raben garantiert ab. Gibt es auch mit beweglichen Flügeln. Ist aber nicht ganz billig (ca 200 Euro ). Google mal unter Jagdbedarf/Vergrämung. 


LG R@iner
[ sent by iPhone ]


----------



## Moonlight (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Krähen / Raben*

Wie wäre es denn mit einem Reiherschreck? 

http://www.koiteich.de/html/teichuberwachung.html

Mandy


----------



## Dr. Gediman (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Krähen / Raben*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Plastevögel, nur Schnullifax.
> Warum sollte sich ein Vogel von einem Vogel abschrecken lassen. Funktionieren allgemein betrachtet eigentlich Vogelscheuchen?


gute Frage mit der Vogelscheuche. Bei uns am Teich ist heute überraschend eine Schueche aufgetaucht und sitzt da nun rum. Ich werde berichten, wenn sich die Krähen drüber her machen 



FuerstvonBabylon schrieb:


> Wenn Plastikvogel dann ein Uhu. Schreckt Krähen und Raben garantiert ab. Gibt es auch mit beweglichen Flügeln. Ist aber nicht ganz billig (ca 200 Euro ). Google mal unter Jagdbedarf/Vergrämung.
> 
> 
> LG R@iner
> [ sent by iPhone ]


Danke für den Tipp mit dem Uhu, würde dann erstmal den ohne Motor ausprobieren 



Moonlight schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit einem Reiherschreck?
> 
> http://www.koiteich.de/html/teichuberwachung.html
> 
> Mandy


von dieser interessanten Technik habe ich schon gehört. Bei der Form und Oberflächengröße unseres Teiches würde einer vermutlich nicht reichen. Aber wenn sonst nichts hilft, ne gute Idee auch gegen die Katzen aus der Nachbarschaft :evil


----------

